# hoses underneath manifold



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

I just got quoted a price of $850 to replace the all four hoses underneath my manifold to get rid of the fule smell coming inside(91 se auto) my car. Is this too much, ,the mechanic said it would take four hours of labor. Thanks adam.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds high...Labor guide quotes 2.2 hours to replace a fuel injector, which shouldn't be much differant in time assuming I'm thinking about the same hose you're talking about. 

Parts should be limited to a couple of gaskets and some fuel injection hose, which would be about $50. So, even if it did take 4 hours, is he charging you $200/hr.?

You may want to get another estimate or two.


----------



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

he changed and is charging me $450, thanks man for your input, where can I find the labor guide that you got your time quote from? thanks adam


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are a number of labor guides on the market, but most are pretty expensive. I get the times from ALLDATA, which my boss pays for the subscription. ALLDATA has vehicle specific subscriptions for the DIY'er that are more affordable. Go to their site if you want more info: ALLDATA - Leading Provider of Automotive Repair Information and Solutions


----------

